# Pattee Head Badge



## cmarkley (Oct 19, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=182923&d=1417610975

This drawing of a Patee bike shows what looks like a decal or painted head badge instead of the cast brass one.  Does anybody have an image of what one would have looked like from the front?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## barracuda (Oct 19, 2015)

It might be a badge with pin striping, see a Patee badge example here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70671-Wanted-PATEE-Headbadge


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

I have one. I'll try to dig it out and post a photo.   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2015)

*Found these fotos on the Ethernet.
Badge is attached to tandem.*


....... patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

I know my badge is the same shape. But I think the words are a little different. 



hoofhearted said:


> *Found these fotos on the Ethernet.
> Badge is attached to tandem.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2015)

now I'm hungry for some Liver Patee.........


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is the badge I have.   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2015)

*Catfish .... yours looks like from same series of Patee badges.*


........ patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

I realized that after I dug it out.... But figured I'd post the photo any way. 



hoofhearted said:


> *Catfish .... yours looks like from same series of Patee badges.*
> 
> 
> ........ patric
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2015)

catfish said:


> I realized that after I dug it out.... But figured I'd post the photo any way.





*Glad you did ... you know there is often an artistic 
change in a company's badge from year to year. *

Very-choice example of a Patee - Catfish !!


........ patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes! Yes I did know that 



hoofhearted said:


> *Glad you did ... you know there is often an artistic
> change in a company's badge from year to year. *
> 
> Very-choice example of a Patee - Catfish !!
> ...


----------



## vuniw (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a Patee bike but unfortunately the top of the head badge was damaged at some point in its life. Looking to buy a replacement one!


----------



## scalptrader (Oct 19, 2015)

*Patee headbadge*

Here's 1 I have on an original bike. Hope it helps.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## cmarkley (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the great pictures.  It has me thinking even harder if I think I have what I think I have.  The last two true pictures have the head badge of brass, with two holes on the side.  My bike has never had holes in the tube.  Also, just looking at those two pictures, it look like both of the tubes are made differently.  i wonder if that is a difference between Patee and Atlantic. The front forks on both those bikes are the pre 1898 style I believe.  My bike has the post 1898 U shaped forged forks.  Mine looks a little more like the new paper copy of the Indianapolis 1901 motorbike version (less the engine, dog gone it).  Notice how the motorbike version has a strap that goes from what I assume is the gas tank, around the steering tube, and what would be the head badge.  So, would that just paint something on, since it was going to be covered anyway?  Also, I wonder if those motor bikes had their frame still made in Peoria, then shipped east, or if the whole process moved.

Maybe I should just to with a Patee Crest symbol that I can have made out of vinyl, so if Something better comes along I can just peal off and make right.

Any, thanks a lot for the help.  I took the bike for it maiden ride last night, after dark, in the heavy wind.  I need to do a little more tightening and figure the seat out, then try again.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## vuniw (Oct 21, 2015)

Because of this thread I now have a complete, non damaged head badge for my Patee! It was delivered just under two days after the thread was first posted. Thank you catfish- the badge is in a good place. I will put it on the bike this weekend and post a picture.


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2015)

vuniw said:


> Because of this thread I now have a complete, non damaged head badge for my Patee! It was delivered just under two days after the thread was first posted. Thank you catfish- the badge is in a good place. I will put it on the bike this weekend and post a picture.




You are very welcome. Glad I could help.   Catfish


----------



## cmarkley (Oct 22, 2015)

*My Patee badgless head tube*


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

C







cmarkley said:


> View attachment 245002View attachment 245003View attachment 245004


----------



## vuniw (Oct 24, 2015)

Patee update. Headbadge made it on bike but it looks like i need to roll it out a bit to make it fit right


----------



## Ti2xm (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello, gents. My mom's maiden name is Patee and family is from Peoria, IL. Would dearly love to get my hands on Patee frame, even more than a complete bike. Suggestions? Just found this website tonite. Here's a blanket my mom knitted for me. Do you all know the significance of the three apples and Patee?


----------



## Kurt S. (Feb 7, 2016)

Well hello there!  This is a most interesting question,  what do the three apples have to do with the Patee's?


----------



## Ti2xm (Feb 7, 2016)

the Atalanta model was based on the Greek myth of Atalanta who was so fast that she dared that she would marry any man that could catch her. She was tricked when another Greek God gave three golden apples to a man who dropped them on the course and every time Atalanta stopped to pick one up, he got closer until he was finally able to catch her.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atalanta


----------



## Vintique406 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Vintique406 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Patee bike I'm still looking for more info on. I found a post around the interwebs that someone was looking for this head badge. Can anyone help? I'd like to know the year. Wheels and pedals have been replaced, albeit many years ago. Catfish seems to be the Patee guy on here, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kurt S. (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, real nice find,  Be sure to do your homework and don't get confused as so many do regarding this brand.  The "Patee Crest" was made by the "Patee Bicycle Company"  as stated on the head badge, it is NOT the Peoria Rubber Company  with the Patee or Atalanta brands.  There is some real interesting reading that goes with a bicycle like this.  Fred Patee was hired onto the Peoria Rubber Company, and their bicycles carried his name on the badge.  Fred Patee was quite a prominent Wheelmen and business man.  He left the them and began his own company, "The Patee Bicycle Co." and started the "Patee Crest" brand.  When he left, he took his stenographer with him, and was known around the office as Patee's Girl.  Now Fred was married and had this gal on the side, she gets pregnant, but has an illegal abortion, which she died from complications, and the scandal has just begun.

  Fred tried to pay off the gals mother, and the cops got wise to illegal abortion and dug the poor thing back up for an autopsy.  The Doctors went on the lamb, but were later arrested.  Fred and the doctors were tried and convicted.  Fred's sentence was later overturned, I think about a year later.  But the Patee Bicycle Company must have suffered greatly from the scandalous nature of all these headlines and absence of Fred. 

  I've really not done this story much justice here, there is so much more to it.  But, if you could post some more photos of your bicycle, it would be very welcomed. 

  Oh welcome to the Patee Club!!!


----------



## Kurt S. (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is a good article from 1899, and has a some images of the "Patee Bicycle Company" , Patee Crest line of bicycles.  I haven't seen your head badge before and it's quite interesting.  Please not that the Patee Bicycle Company also had manufacturing coming out of Indianapolis, IN while having offices in Peoria. 





Here is one for 1901


----------



## Vintique406 (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry it's been so long. I still havent been able to date this bike. The pedals, wheels, rack, and fenders I know are not original. I havent seen a chain ring like this one either. I believe the seat and bars are original to the bike. Can anyone tell me the years this Patee Crest head badge was used?


----------



## Martin C. (Dec 16, 2018)

Vintique406 said:


> Sorry it's been so long. I still havent been able to date this bike. The pedals, wheels, rack, and fenders I know are not original. I havent seen a chain ring like this one either. I believe the seat and bars are original to the bike. Can anyone tell me the years this Patee Crest head badge was used?View attachment 852405
> View attachment 852406



I just ran into the site and the Patee discussion.My grandfather worked as a polisher for the Peoria Rubber and Manufacturing Company, makers of the Patee bicycle in the late 1890's. I though that this group would be interested in seeing this photo of my grandfather (on the right) with his future brother-in-law (on the left) with their Patee bicycles.


----------



## Vintique406 (Jul 17, 2020)

its been a couple years so I thought I would check in. I still have the Patee Crest but haven't learned any more about it since this thread. I hope Martin C. Is still on here as I would like to know the year this photo was taken, the head badge seems to be the same shape as mine. I still haven't accurately dated the bike yet. I emailed American Pickers to see if they might be interested in it and be able to tell me more about it. They were interested enough to inquire further and ask for more pics but I believe I got lost in the shuffle and have since lost touch. I'd like to contact them again but it'll be hard because I'm sure they get hundreds of emails daily. Any new info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Martin C. (Sep 6, 2020)

Vintique406 said:


> its been a couple years so I thought I would check in. I still have the Patee Crest but haven't learned any more about it since this thread. I hope Martin C. Is still on here as I would like to know the year this photo was taken, the head badge seems to be the same shape as mine. I still haven't accurately dated the bike yet. I emailed American Pickers to see if they might be interested in it and be able to tell me more about it. They were interested enough to inquire further and ask for more pics but I believe I got lost in the shuffle and have since lost touch. I'd like to contact them again but it'll be hard because I'm sure they get hundreds of emails daily. Any new info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



Greetings! My grandfather moved to Peoria sometime in mid/late 1898 from Indianapolis to join some of his brothers who were already working in Peoria for Pattee. I'm pretty certain of this timing given other documents (none directly related to Pattee). The photo would have then been taken in 1898 at the earliest.  The photographer who took the photo also began operating in 1898 according to the Peoria city directories. It's possible that the photo was taken in 1899. I doubt that the photo was taken any later as by 1900 my grandfather no longer was working in the bicycle industry.

I hope this helps.


----------

